# Why can't I boot?



## beginerbsd (May 24, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I instal*l*ed FreeBSD on _an_ old computer, but when I restart after the installation, the PC do_es_n't find the partition for booting. Why_?_

PC_:_ Intel Pent_iu_m 333MHz
256MB RAM 
6.4 *GB* of disk

Thanks_!_


----------



## youngunix (Jun 2, 2014)

Sometimes it's just a simple thing, remove the media you used to install FreeBSD, go into BIOS and choose HDD (if it's the only one) as the primary boot device.


----------

